# Cual es el mejor programador de PICS



## mabauti (Ene 29, 2012)

Hola a todos

Hay algun programador de pics el cual pueda patearlo en el piso 500,000,000 de veces y aun asi siga funcionando?


digo esto porque ya he conmprado 2 programadores y se me echan a perder al poco tiempo (la computadora ya no los reonoce, etc).

p.d. el enunciado de intro lo dije algo metaforicamente


----------



## Meta (Ene 29, 2012)

¿cuál son esos dos programadores?

¿Hay enlaces donde lo haz comprado?

¿Tienes fotos?


----------



## BKAR (Ene 29, 2012)

ponlo en un gabinete de acero,titanio,adamantium... asi te vas a cansar de patearlos y te va a doler mas a ti!!!

jeje..que programadores has comprado, esos que solo se ve el zif, toda la circuiteria esta cubierta dentro de algun gabinete??


----------



## mabauti (Ene 30, 2012)

una foto




a) tal vez los pics son demasiado sensibles?
b) es mejor que me olvide de los pics e intente los atmel o arm's?


----------



## OhneLitch (Ene 30, 2012)

Estos dispositivos electrónicos requieren cierto cuidado


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 30, 2012)

compra pickit 2 el original... cuesta unos dolares mas que esos echos artesanalmente... pero ya no tendras esos problemillas de que un dia deje de funcionar... bueno no es resistente a patadas.. jejeje


pickit 3 es bueno pero te recomiendo mejor pickit 2... ya que tiene mas opciones increible pero cierto

yo me compre pickit 3 en noventa dolares que viene con un demo board para realizar practicas... sin el demo board te sale en unos cincuenta dolares


----------



## Meta (Ene 31, 2012)

dinoelectro dijo:


> compra pickit 2 el original... cuesta unos dolares mas que esos echos artesanalmente... pero ya no tendras esos problemillas de que un dia deje de funcionar... buno no es resistente a patadas.. jejeje
> 
> 
> pickit 3 es bueno pero te recomiendo mejor pickit 2... ya que tiene mas opciones increible pero cierto
> ...



¿Vale la pena la DemoBoard que viene?

¿Incluye ejemplos?


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 31, 2012)

hola meta... en mi opinion no es la gran cosa... jejeje, una tarjeta muy similar a la de pinguino 

Basicamente consiste en un circuito universal donde ya esta soldado el PIC18F45k20, un potenciometro conectado al pin RA0, un boton conectado al pin RB0 y ocho leds conectados al puerto D... te dejan un espacio para que tu puedas soldar una que otra cosa

incluye 10 ejemplos basicos para iniciarte en C18 y en ensamblador

te dejo este link para que lo revises

http://www.microchipdirect.com/ProductSearch.aspx?keywords=DM164130-4

saludos amigo!!


----------



## electroconico (Ene 31, 2012)

Compra el pickit2 original,solo no lo patees  y te va a durar.

Si usas pics de los mas recientes no te quedará otra que conseguir el pickit3.


----------



## Meta (Ene 31, 2012)

dinoelectro dijo:


> hola meta... en mi opinion no es la gran cosa... jejeje, una tarjeta muy similar a la de pinguino
> 
> Basicamente consiste en un circuito universal donde ya esta soldado el PIC18F45k20, un potenciometro conectado al pin RA0, un boton conectado al pin RB0 y ocho leds conectados al puerto D... te dejan un espacio para que tu puedas soldar una que otra cosa
> 
> ...


 


Hola: 

Ese PIC18F45K20 que viene no se el motivo, la gente no lo quieren, prefieren el 18F4550.

¿Por qué?

Al menos te vienen ejemplos. A sacarle partido al PicKit 3. Ahora está mejor.


----------



## user556 (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola! mira, yo hice el pickit2 clone del amigo suky, y me ha salido excelente, ha llevado golpes, cortos, mal posición de pics, etc etc (claro, no me he puesto a jugar futbol con el jeje)  y esta fino, de hecho le hice otro a unos amigos y también les sirve genial... Lo que si hice fue modificar la board porque las pistas eran muy finas a mi parecer. 

Hace poco además, empecé a aprovechar su función como analizador lógico, lo usé para ver los códigos que enviaba un control remoto e implementarlos. 

Recomiendo hacer ese a lo personal. además del ahorro que representa el hacerlo uno mismo ( y ni hablar de la alegría al verlo funcionar). Yo ahorré un 70% de lo que costaría uno ya hecho! 

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Ene 31, 2012)

mabauti dijo:


> una foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yo tengo uno parecidisiisisisimo se llama masterprog y tiene un pic18f2550, supongo que es algo como el pickit que anda por ahi...
lo tengo desde hace un medio año, lo uso mas o menos frecuente y sin problemas....
(lo uso conforme al manual de usuario)

no sera el caso de: "El mal arriero le echa la culpa al burro?"


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 3, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Ese PIC18F45K20 que viene no se el motivo, la gente no lo quieren, prefieren el 18F4550.
> 
> ...



hola meta.. no estoy seguro; pero parece que no tiene el modulo para comunicaciones USB...
voy a revisar la hoja de datos

saludos amigo


----------



## mcpiebot (Feb 3, 2012)

Compra el pickit 2 o el pickit 3 los programadores que compraste seguramente son clones del pickit 2, sin embargo no traen todas las protecciones del original por eso son mas susceptibles a dañarse.

Saludos!


----------



## donjuan (Feb 3, 2012)

hola a todos! soy un poco nuevo en el foro pero tengo algo de experiencia en el tema y la verdad el programador que mejor me ha fucionado despues del jdm es el pickit 2 el que tengo es el del enlace
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 se los recomiendo ¡a mi me sirve mucho por mi trabajo y lleva a mi lado un buen rato


----------



## BKAR (Feb 3, 2012)

amigo de esos abundan por todos lados!!
...me da risa que un estudiantede que esta en mi uni los "hace"... pero no es otra cosa que copiar el diseño ya de tantos habiendo en internet de los clones, *no digo que sea malo al contrario es muy buen programador...*
lo que me molesta es que los venda a precios para mi muy elevados y los vende en el mismo salon....y muchos no estan muy metido en el este tema y caen
ademas en el PCB dice "derechos reservados"!!!:enfadado: 
una ves me pidio que le diseñe en version SMD!! ta loko ese sera para que los venda mas caros aun
....
como dicen arriba son echos artesanalmente si bien tienen buen acabado no se compara a un grabador original...ahorrar un poco y comprarse un original seria lo ideal


----------



## Meta (Feb 3, 2012)

El PicKit 3 lo he estado mirando y ha mejorado la calidad, es más ventajas. El PicKit 2 de milagro lo pusieron en el MPLAB X cuando era beta porque Microchip no quería.

Buena compra son los PicKit 2 y 3.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 4, 2012)

A mi parecer el pickit2 se ha transformado en una de las herramientas más versatiles que sacó microchip. Yo personalmente lo uso desde hace 5 años y es una maravilla...he podido programar microcontroladores PIC y con algunas modificaciones de software microcontroladores AVR ! 

A su tiempo el pickit3 también estará a la altura pero por el momento el pickit2 ...creo a que muchos todavía le sobra para sus proyectos.

Un saludo !


----------



## Meta (Feb 4, 2012)

Sobre el PicKit 3 ha mejorado, ha corregido fallos tontos y no tan tontos gracias a las quejas en los foros de microchip.

PicKit 2 con el tiempo no podrá hacer cosas lo que hace PicKit 3, algunas ya es así.

Si es para grabar el típico PIC16F84A/628A/88, 12F508/509/625/, 18F2550/4550, 16F886/887 etc vas sobrado con el PicKit 2. Si quieres hacer experimento smás avanzados y cada vez habrá más funcionalidades nuevas y útiles para ello el PicKit 3.

Aún PicKit 3 falta madurar, por suerte se puede actualizar el FirmWare, lo que me llama la atención que tiene 512 Kb o KB de memoria interna para almacenar los .hex y grabar los PIC sin tener un portatil a mano. ¿Realmente es cierto y PicKit 2 no lo incluye?

Si me compro un PicKit 3 es porque en el futuro haré pruebas con ella y es más moderno con sus ventajas a cara del mañana. A lo mejor saldrá el PicKit 4, ojalá si lo sacan que sea con gran diferencia respecto al 2 y 3, porque ahora no es gran cosa.


----------



## lubeck (Feb 4, 2012)

pues yo tengo un paralelo, uno en serie y  uno usb (el masterprog)....

y la verdad los tres me sirven igual, aunque es mucho mas rapido el paralelo me da igual usar uno u otro...  

pd. no he usado la serie 32 ni los dspic, pero supongo que con alguno de los tres lo hare sin problemas llegado el momento...


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 4, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> A mi parecer el pickit2 se ha transformado en una de las herramientas más versatiles que sacó microchip. Yo personalmente lo uso desde hace 5 años y es una maravilla...he podido programar microcontroladores PIC y con algunas modificaciones de software microcontroladores AVR !
> 
> A su tiempo el pickit3 también estará a la altura pero por el momento el pickit2 ...creo a que muchos todavía le sobra para sus proyectos.
> 
> Un saludo !



has modificado el software para programar AVR?? requiere hacer cambios en firmware tambien?? donde puedo encontrar mas informacion de aqiello? saludos moyano

espero que el pickit 3 vaya mejorando... ya que el firmware se va actualzando constantemente de internet,.. yo me compre uno de los modelos mas recientes pero todavia le falta mucho para igualar a PICKit 2


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 4, 2012)

> http://pickit2.isgreat.org/


 Acá se explica como usarlo para programar AVR. No está totalmente probado y al parecer no tiene más actualizaciones.
Yo lo que hice fue usar el pickit2 para programar un attiny2313 y armarme un programador para AVR dedicado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-usb-microcontroladores-avr-atmel-51290/


----------



## mabauti (Feb 4, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Ese PIC18F45K20 que viene no se el motivo, la gente no lo quieren, prefieren el 18F4550.
> 
> ...





Tal vez si , tal ves no. Digo esto porque programé un f628 hace 2 años y me funcionó con todo, asi lo dejé. Lo volvi a tomar hace dos meses y nada, por eso mi sospecha.

alguien tiene una experiencia extensa con otros MC's? como la comparan?


----------



## Meta (Feb 4, 2012)

mabauti dijo:


> alguien tiene una experiencia extensa con otros MC's? como la comparan?



¿De la misma marca?


----------



## Sainicus (Feb 5, 2012)

Mi experiencia me dice que los serie son los más recios... ya que manejan directamente hardware (si hablamos de los hechos caseramente). Lamentablemente este puerto ya está en desuso en la mayoriías de placas, y el adaptador usb a rs232 no es lo mismo.





BKAR dijo:


> amigo de esos abundan por todos lados!!
> ...me da risa que un estudiantede que esta en mi uni los "hace"... pero no es otra cosa que copiar el diseño ya de tantos habiendo en internet de los clones, *no digo que sea malo al contrario es muy buen programador...*
> lo que me molesta es que los venda a precios para mi muy elevados y los vende en el mismo salon....y muchos no estan muy metido en el este tema y caen
> ademas en el PCB dice "derechos reservados"!!!:enfadado:
> una ves me pidio que le diseñe en version SMD!! ta loko ese sera para que los venda mas caros aun



Por si acaso no los distribuirá en paruro...


----------



## mabauti (Feb 7, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> ¿De la misma marca?




de otras marcas.


----------



## BKAR (Feb 12, 2012)

Sainicus dijo:


> Por si acaso no los distribuirá en paruro...



si, tiene su negocio en eso

conoces paruro!! un paraíso para electrónicos como yo!!!
saludos compatriota


----------



## Basalto (Feb 12, 2012)

El mejor programador del mercado a mi entender es este http://www.tribalmicro.com/all-100/, programa todo lo que lleve patillas. Aunque lo bueno se paga, y no creo que le des patadas ya que con lo que pesa 4 Kg, tu pie se lleva la peor parte .
Para algo barato y de microchip yo me compraría el Pickit 2 o 3, el original ya que el clone te sale casi al mismo precio y falla algunas veces. Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola:

Puedes comprar el clone de PicKit 2 bien hecho y no falla.







> Programados presenta el nuevo grabador Universal USB-Pic'Burner. Consiste en un grabador de última generación y bajo coste que admite los dispositivos PIC mas representativos de 8, 18, 28 y 40 patillas, de las familias 12F, 16F, 18F, que se insertan sobre un zócalo ZIF de fuerza de inserción nula.
> 
> Su interface con el PC (de sobremesa o portátil) se realiza a través de un puerto USB desde donde también se toma la alimentación. Se trata por tanto de un grabador de reducidas dimensiones, potente, económico y totalmente portátil que se controla directamente desde el conocido entorno de desarrollo MPLAB-IDE y/o desde el software
> de grabación PICKit-2. Ambas herramientas software son originales de Microchip y se pueden descargar sin costo alguno desde www.microchip.com
> ...



La verdad leyendo el PicKit 3, por aquí lo rechazan mucho, he estado leyendo y han mejorado muchísimo, hay gene que no se ha enterado. Sobre todo es recomendable a cara el futuro. 

Tengo intención comprar una DemoBoard con el grabador ya inscrustado del clone de PicKit 2.







¿Cuántos €uros cuesta ya le PicKit 3?

Un saludo.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 12, 2012)

El pickit3 se puede conseguir por 50 euros aprox. ¿Cuanto cuesta ese clone? No creo que valga la pena, por ahorrar unos pocos euros y la verdad es que dudo que ese que pones sea mas barato que el pickit3 ya que ese ZIP cuesta dinero.


----------



## Meta (Feb 12, 2012)

Ese clone del PicKit 2 cuesta 65 €. Carito, para eso prefiero el del Microchip, lo único bueno que tiene es su zócalo integrado.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 12, 2012)

Antes procuraba que el programador que me comprase tuviese un zócalo ZIP, pero me di cuenta que cuando estas en la fase de desarrollo es interesante tenerlo conectado por ICSP para evitar doblar las patillas al sacarlo de la protoboard para programarlo, A parte de que no puedes hacer debug si no es por ICSP. Y en los proyectos definitivos también utilizo ICSP por que monto encapsulados SOIC, porque son la mitad de grandes. Así que yo no le veo utilidad. Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola:

En esta DemoBoard y el PIC Burner tiene el ICSP, jejejejej. estoy pensando en comprar la DEmoboard o no junto con este libro.
Ver índice

Ya me dirás.


----------



## Sainicus (Feb 13, 2012)

Basalto dijo:


> El mejor programador del mercado a mi entender es este http://www.tribalmicro.com/all-100/, programa todo lo que lleve patillas. Aunque lo bueno se paga, y no creo que le des patadas ya que con lo que pesa 4 Kg, tu pie se lleva la peor parte .



OH YEA... ese si que programa de todo, tuve la oportunidad de tener uno por unos días en mis manos, y vaya que si sirve. Por cierto, recalcar que su puerto de conexión era paralelo.



BKAR dijo:


> si, tiene su negocio en eso
> 
> conoces paruro!! un paraíso para electrónicos como yo!!!
> saludos compatriota



Electrónico que se respete, tiene que conocer paruro. Saludos amigo.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola, no comprar el PICKIT2, ni el ICD2 ya que en la versión Mplab X dejan de dar soporte. Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Feb 14, 2012)

Vaya, que pesado son con el tema de los soportes. Algún motivo hay para que compremos el PicKit 3.

¿Cómo sabes que no dan soporte?

¿Alguna noticia?


----------



## Basalto (Feb 14, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Vaya, que pesado son con el tema de los soportes. Algún motivo hay para que compremos el PicKit 3.
> 
> ¿Cómo sabes que no dan soporte?
> 
> ¿Alguna noticia?


Me lo contó un ingeniero de desarrollo de microchip.


----------



## Meta (Feb 14, 2012)

Ha bueno. 
¿No aparece en algún lugar de Microchip para justificarlo?
Una cosa es que lo diga y otra que lo haga.

Un saludo.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola Meta, si te fijas en los deburger que te permite seleccionar el ICD2 ya no esta y el Pickit 2 no aparece en verde, sino en gris.


----------



## Meta (Feb 15, 2012)

Vaya con los de Microchip. Entonces por lo que dices ya interpretas que es así, lo asumes, no lo sabes con certeza, si tiene lógica habiendo el PICKit 3. 

El PicKit 3 ha mejorado muchísimo y hay gente que se acuerda de la primera impresión no no fue muy agradable. Ahora dicen que está muy mejorado y sigue así.






Por todas partes prefieren la gente el PicKit 2, ahora en mi caso prefiero el PicKit 3 porque lo están mejorando constantemente y tiene más ventajas o las tendrá con el tiempo.

Hasta en sus foros discuten.
http://www.microchip.com/forums/m546622.aspx

Saludo.


----------



## Juan Mesa (Feb 15, 2012)

creo tambien como dicen hay un cierto fanatismo, pero tambien va en el uso que le des, en mi caso que soy estudiante, por ahora no se me da programar la serie 32, el mas complejo que use fue el 2550 y con un programa en C ya bajado (interfaz usb-dmx) si alguien recien esta empezando a MI gusto con el 2 le da y le sobra, mayormente programan (o en mi caso al menos) serie 16f, quien no empezo con el 84 o el 628? o alguno mas simple? creo va en usos


en mi caso tengo un pickit2 CLONE IDENTICO, de la empresa Sure electronics y tiene todo, y por lo menos en mi pais (uruguay) me salio mas barato que el original, e inclusive de uno armado por mi (por las dudas, un amigo los trajo desde el exterior) y ya con los materiales, consegui este, que diria que es uno original si lo meto en la carcaza de uno original...


tambien reconozco que cada vez salen nuevos, pero el costo en si no es tanto, salvo te compres una placa para desarrollo, si usas proto o te armas algo, con el 2 te da


en un futuro seguramente me compre el 3, pero para tenerlo no mas, ya que el costo en si no es tanto, y es como toda herramienta, la vas a necesitar y no la vas a tener, pero por ahora al menos no la voy a necesitar ... (programacion propia lo mas complicado fue experimentar con el 16f690, asi que imaginense...)


PD: pude hasta copiar, borrar y programar una eeprom smd 93c creo y sin problema (y eso que decia atmel en la caracteristica =D )


----------



## Meta (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola:

Estoy para comprar un programador y no que cual, precisamente me amarro con los JDM como el TE20x o superior que me va de maravilla. También tengo uno de USB llamado USB Pic programmer y me va de maravilla.







¿Por qué Microchip tienen las cosas más caras y sacan peor el PicKit 3 que el PicKit 2?

Saludo.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 15, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> ¿Por qué Microchip tienen las cosas más caras y sacan peor el PicKit 3 que el PicKit 2?
> 
> Saludo.



No solo eso, el mplab X me parece mucho peor que el V8.0, me esta dando muchos problemas de compilación y de detención de compiladores instalados.


----------



## Meta (Feb 15, 2012)

Basalto dijo:


> No solo eso, el mplab X me parece mucho peor que el V8.0, me esta dando muchos problemas de compilación y de detención de compiladores instalados.



Lo del MPLAB X es normal, es muy nuevo, el MPLAB 8 es más madura y obsoleto. El nuevo le faltan funciones que pondrán con el tiempo, al mismo tiempo están corrigiendo fallos y lograr una mayor estabilidad, no te preocupes. Por eso hubo muchas betas y está mejor ahora que antes.

El MPLAB 8 también tiene sus problemas y los corrigen con el tiempo. Es el MPLAB la verda que no me preocupa.


----------



## Meta (Feb 16, 2012)

Me han respondido esto uno qu evende clone de PicKit 2.

En las últimas conferencias de Microchip anuncian que el MPLAB estándar  se
sigue manteniendo (por tanto el soporte a PIC-Kit2 también). La  versión
MPLAB X está pensada para aquellos usuarios reacios a usar Windows y  que
quieran trabajar con otras plataformas (tengo entendido que hay por  ahí
alguna app para PIC-KIT2). De momento USB-PIC'School se sigue  manteniendo
con el clon de PIC-KIT2 para las tareas de depuración/grabación.  Hay que
tener en cuenta la relación calidad/precio del equipo y en estos  momentos
pensamos que es muy buena. A pesar de ello dispone de un conector  ICSP
externo que permite su uso con herramientas originales de  Microchip
presentes (PIC-KIT3, ICD2, ICD3) y creemos que futuras. Por todo  ello
opinamos que el laboratorio cubre las necesidades.


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 16, 2012)

MPlabX no veo por razon para comenzar a usarlo; sera por que esta todavia en etapa de desarrollo.
ademas a MPlab 8 no le falta nada es el mejor IDE que existe.

si observamos al PICkit 3 es superior a pickit 2 en lo que hardware se refiere; mayor capacidad de memoria y mas microcontroladores soportados.. lo que deja mucho que desear es la parte del software.. pero supongo que eso han de ir mejorando con el tiempo.. 

saludos!


----------



## BKAR (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola Meta:
el producto que mencionas y googleando un poco...es de microchip ese producto!!
según veo en la imagen del #42 veo un pic de 18 patitas
y no veo ningun 18f...no hay???


----------



## mcpiebot (Feb 19, 2012)

Les recomiendo que chequen este vídeo, donde se habla de la versión anterior del pickit 3, las mejoras y las razones de la forma en la que trabaja.






Por cierto, no es un vídeo serio.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola:






Ese PIC es un 16F628A. No se que hace ahí, por algo será.

http://www.mcumall.com/comersus/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=3141

¿Me funciona bien?
En cambio no lo usaré excepto que lo lleve por ahí para un amigo grabar pic en la casa. Cuando me llegue la DemoBorad que mandé a pedir, vivne con el clone de PicKit 2. Para estas cosas, el PicKit 3 viene con una memoria de 512 Kb, para guardar muchos archivos .hex de cualquier PIC para grabarlo directamente son tener que encender tu PC o portatil. Es una ventaja para los que lo usan.






Confío qu elo mejoren por encima del PicKit 2, que se supone debe ser superiior, no de mal en peor. Al menos saquen el PicKit 4 ya. -



mcpiebot dijo:


> Les recomiendo que chequen este vídeo, donde se habla de la versión anterior del pickit 3, las mejoras y las razones de la forma en la que trabaja.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YUvlrVlNao
> 
> ...



¿Pueden alguien traducir qué realmente están comentando?

Ya estamos en el 2008, debe mejorar bastante el PicKit 3 o saquen el Pickit 4 ya.


----------



## Peter Alas (Feb 20, 2012)

Buen día a todos, 

No se si este tema esté bien publicado en esta categoría, pero mi duda es la siguiente: 

Ando buscando un quemador de PIC y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a conseguir uno o darme una idea de cuales son los parámetros que debo tener en cuenta para armarme de un equipo como este.

Gracias por su ayuda, 

Saludos


----------



## Juan Mesa (Feb 20, 2012)

busca en este mismo foro el JDM plus, se programa por puerto serie con el winpic800 e icprog por ejemplo, y luego con ese mismo te puedes armar el Pickit 2 Clone que andan muy bien y estan en este foro tambien

saludos


----------



## dadiaar (Feb 20, 2012)

Yo hace un mes me compré este. Es por USB, tiene la tira de PICS (mira la lista) y el adaptador para pics está pensado para no ir rompiendo las patitas de tus integrados. Con envío y todo te costará 25€ y viene con cable USB con filtro y un mini-CD con el programa. Los hay más baratos, pero a la larga ganarás con este.


----------



## Peter Alas (Feb 20, 2012)

Gracias compañeros, he visto ambos y me parecen interesantes aunque me atrae más el segundo, que publicó Dadiaar. Solamente que yo vivo al otro lado del charco, Centro América, creo que el coste de envío y tiempo sería un poco mayor. Aunque no importa si me estoy animando, pero esperaré a ver si alguien postea algun otro tipo.

Aprovecho para preguntarles, han escuchado de los CANAKIT Programmer? y que tal son? Es que por ahi me lo recomendaron tambien.

Gracias.


----------



## Juan Mesa (Feb 20, 2012)

yo tengo este y un amigo lo trajo directo de la fabrica o no se de donde (ese mismo, de esa empresa) que es un clon TOTAL del original. con todas las funciones y comptabilidades (el mplab o pickit2 lo reconoce como si fuera original) y en Uruguay costo menos de 50 dolares (en cambio local, 1000 pesos uruguayos) con envio e impuestos


saludos


----------



## snakewather (Feb 20, 2012)

Por que no te haces uno es mejor pa empezar, debes de tomar en cuenta primero con que pics vas a trabajar, por usb o por serial o por paralelo, con zocalo ZIF o sin Zocalo.

con software integrado o uno libre.

basicamente eso es todo.


----------



## Waldo Armando (Feb 20, 2012)

Te sugiero el PicKit2


----------



## dadiaar (Feb 21, 2012)

Buenas noches, Peter.

Hace poco te recomendé un programador... y bueno, lo cierto es que estoy teniendo muchos problemas con él ahora. No me permite programar el 18F4550 y por lo visto da problemas con algunos otros. Me he puesto en contacto con el vendedor he intentaré solucionarlo, pero eso ya es asunto mío. Simplemente decirte que quizás mi valoración no fuera la más acertada.

Si termino arreglándolo ya te doy un aviso.

Un saludo.

PD. A quien lea esto: He intentado avisarle mediante un mensaje privado, pero no me lo permite por tener menos de 25 mensajes. Agradecería que alguien le avisara por si ya no está siguiendo el hilo.


----------



## Peter Alas (Feb 21, 2012)

Gracias Dadiaar, lo mismo me ha pasado al tratar de enviarte mensaje privado. Estuve investigando y he encontrado uno muy excelente de STEREN. Sigo recopilando información de varios quemadores pero aun no me decido.

Saludos,


----------



## Basalto (Feb 21, 2012)

Ya existe un hilo sobre esto, y ademas en la primera página. Por favor buscar un poco. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/mejor-programador-pics-69520/


----------



## Yeey (Mar 8, 2012)

Ahora estamos en el 2012 y siguen siendo utiles estos maravillos Micros!


----------



## Meta (Mar 14, 2012)

Y seguirá, hasta el PIC16F84A, jejejejejje,.

Están sacando hasta nuevos PIC de gama baja como el 12F752. Conciendo a Microchip, sacarán algo similar para los 16F y 18F.

Ver noticia.

Un saludo.


----------



## Luno (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola y muy buenos dias al foro.

Recien estoy iniciandome en el mundo de los microcontroladores. Y tengo cierta ventaja programando en lenguaje C. Uso el MPLAB Ide v8.86. 

Sin embargo, no tengo la experiencia de utilizar un grabador de Pics, y en realidad quisiera comprarlo, pero mi cuestión es como debería hacerlo? 

Soy de Lima, Perú y quisiera saber si hay alguna tienda confiable en la que pueda comprarlo.
muy aparte de paruro. 

PD: Tengo un CD "PicKit2" 



Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2012)

Pasa por aquí y averigua que te ofrecen:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores?&#peru


Aunque yo sería de la idea de que te armes tu programador, en el Foro hay mucha y muy buena información al respecto.


Por cierto, bastante "Pobre" el aporte de Perú a la Wiki con direcciones de páginas de electrónica


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ago 18, 2012)

Con el pickit2 podés empezar, respecto de ése programador, es el que mejor acogida tiene; y también hay muchos "clones"
yo me armé el clon de Suky por lo tanto, te recomiendo ése.
Algo que tenés que tener en cuenta es que si decidís armarte uno, tendrás que conocer a alguien que tenga un programador para que te programe el único IC del programador (que es un pic)
También podría interesarte comprarlo directamente desde Microchip (el fabricante de pics) he visto que no son muy caros, hace tiempo estaba por comprarle el pickit3 y estaba alrededor de 80 dólares con envío Fedex incluído jajaja, y tal precio no distaba mucho de los clones que uno compra (Ojo, la mayoría de los usuarios no recomienda el pickit3)

así que si te vas a comprar uno y recién estás iniciandote te recomiendo esto:

Cuando te compres o te armes el programador y empieces, programá por ICSP y no utilices zócalo ZIF, porque ése último esta proyectado para diseños finales y no para prototipos, donde problemente cambiarás mucho el firmware del pic.

Si hacés un programador, hacé el pickit2 clone de la versión que mas te parezca, si comprás un clon(seguramente del pickit2) revisá que tenga soporte para 5v-3.3v y zócalo ZIF, ICSP y buen precio jajaja.

Si comprás un original, tal vez te conviene el pickit3, desde la página de Microchip, Ojo que he escuchado que en otras páginas te venden el modelo fallado (antiguo)

El pickit3 tiene mas opciones de depuración y soporta IC's nuevos, y el pickit2 iba a dejar de tener soporte y cosas así que nunca supe si ya pasaron o todavía no, igual es el preferido por todos.


Links del pickit 2 y 3 respectivamente
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en538340

Saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 20, 2012)

No es por ser pesimista ni nada, pero te sugiero comprar uno como el que te recomiendan más arriba.

Creo que perderás mucho tiempo de trabajo armándote uno, y con dudosos resultados.
Te lo digo porque me ha pasado, muchas veces, hasta con un simple cargador de baterías Li-Ion. Terminé comprándome uno. Así al menos puedo reclamar si no funciona.

Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 21, 2012)

ELIUSMdijo:


> Creo que perderás mucho tiempo de trabajo armándote uno, y con dudosos resultados.
> Te lo digo porque me ha pasado, muchas veces, hasta con un simple cargador de baterías Li-Ion. Terminé comprándome uno. Así al menos puedo reclamar si no funciona.


 no concuerdo con lo que dijiste, hice muchos proyectos desde muuuuyyy sencillos a mas complejos y si bien en algunos tropece con dificultades(malos diseños, circuitos con faltantes o simplemente errores mios) siempre funcionaron, eso  depende del tiempo y esfuerzo que se les dedique. buscar informacion para solucionar los problemas es bueno, aqui en el foro se trata seguido el tema de programadores, no veo cual seria el impedimento de ver un tema y realizar uno. ya tienes un foro con soluciones
un ejemplo....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-microcontroladores-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ago 21, 2012)

ELIUSM dijo:


> (...) y con dudosos resultados.
> Te lo digo porque me ha pasado, muchas veces, hasta con un simple cargador(...)
> Terminé comprándome uno. Así al menos puedo reclamar si no funciona.



Lo que dice ELIUSM puede ser cierto si te ha pasado antes(?), resulta que yo también tenía la mala suerte de no tener en cuenta algunos detalles que aparecen en la construcción, normalmente de observación* que te cuesta el proyecto entero, porque al terminarlo funcionan o no, y si no funcionan perdíste tiempo y plata jajaja, por eso, *quedará a criterio de Luno*
buen punto lo que dijiste, ELIUSM 
En el pickit2 Clone de Suky, cuando lo imprimí en mi impresora de tinta, le rellené con fibra negra todas las conexiones de masa antes de fotocopiarlo, para asegurarme que si el cloruro se lo comía un poco, seguía haciendo contacto y no tuve ningún problema; además hay pocos lugares donde puede fallar, entonces es mas fácil repararlo, aunque para eso hay que entender un poco el circuito.

Saludos.

*Me refiero a fallas como:
-Pistas en corto o a circuito abierto que dañaron un componente
-Una mala soldadura en algún punto
-Transistores puestos al revés (como los BC547/8/9 que suelen venir con los terminales invertidos)
-Un corto accidental en el choke (que siempre lo quema, jajaja)





solaris8 dijo:


> malos diseños, circuitos con faltantes


Eso me pasaba a mí también jajaja pero con con la aparición de foros eso mejoró, porque siempre hay alguien que lo hizo y le salió y te explica por qué nunca va a funcionar jajaja

Saludos.


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 22, 2012)

te recomiendo que compres aca en peru uno de la empresa delcomp quemador usb; yo lo compre me costo 90 soles y muy efeciente y el modelo es muy interesante te recomiendo que compres el quemador de esa empresa DELCOMP  lima peru


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 22, 2012)

mis amigos, soy de la idea que si no quemas unos transistores , resistencias o capacitores , sabras muchaaaa teoria, pero a la hora de los papeles.....
fijense,compro el programador, compro el pic,lo programo(se supone que tengo los cables), bien  ya tengo el pic programado, pero donde lo pongo en un circuito que tengo que fabricar....si viniera ya todo listo para que compro el programador
todo lo que mencionaron, pistas cortadas, malos circuitos etc....nos hace mas astutos y precavidos tambien llamado...experiencia
un abrazo


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ago 22, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> mis amigos, soy de la idea que si no quemas unos transistores , resistencias o capacitores , sabras muchaaaa teoria, pero a la hora de los papeles.....
> fijense,compro el programador, compro el pic,lo programo(se supone que tengo los cables), bien  ya tengo el pic programado, pero donde lo pongo en un circuito que tengo que fabricar....si viniera ya todo listo para que compro el programador
> todo lo que mencionaron, pistas cortadas, malos circuitos etc....nos hace mas astutos y precavidos tambien llamado...experiencia
> un abrazo



Pero si tu programador anda bien, ya tenés menos cosas que revisar  y conocí algunas personas que empezaron en kits de desarollo, con programador comprado, con lo cual, parece que jamás en sus vidas hicieron una placa jajaja, capáz eso es una exageración de "comodidad" aunque está bueno si el diseño final lo mandás a hacer a China.

Saludos.

PD: siempre contra la corriente yo jajaja


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 22, 2012)

pocoexperto   





> siempre contra la corriente yo jajaja



yo no dije nada.....


----------



## electroconico (Ago 22, 2012)

Te recomiendo que compres el pickit2 original.
El clon no tiene mucho problema de construcción , lo que da más dolores de cabeza es la bobina para la fuente de alto voltaje.

Revisa que el pic que vayas a usar sea soportado por el pickit2 , esto lo comento en caso que uses de los micros más recientes en el mercado.

Si usas lo más moderno  , lo recien salido del horno , pues usa el pickit3,este te soporta todos los micros.

Saludos!

P.D. Tengo el pickit2 original y clon.
Los dos me funcionan perfecto.


----------



## Randy (Ago 22, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con el de arriba, si vas a hacer un gasto (en algo que puedes hacer tu mismo), el PICKIT 2 es una excelente opcion.

esta bonito, pequeño, y trae funciones que los "clones" ( a los que no se les deberia llamar clones, sino "simplificaciones", salvo algunas excepciones) no.

Saludos


----------

